# Deck STAINS



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello fellow painters. I'm staining my neighbors deck. It's pressure treated cedar, about ten years old. He has never done anything to it, as far as staining or water proofing. There are terrible stains all over the north side of the deck. I used a wood brightener over just these parts. It's lighter than the rest of the deck now, even though I power washed the entire thing. The stains are still prevalent on the north side. 

Do I use a stripper to get rid of these even though there is no stain material on this deck? Should I use wood brightener afterwards?

Please give me all the info you can. Thanks!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Look's to me like you have a lot of sanding to do it the only way I have found to even out so to speak the variance in shade's of the wood.
You can use the brightener again but I think it will make it look worse.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

What size is your pressure washer? Pressure Pros is going to slam me but, I use a 3500- 4200 psi pressure washer on cedar all the time without wood brightner and it comes clean, much cleaner than what you are showing. I can still see the tannin and dirt residue in each board. Get in closer and get after it.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

that deck isn't washed yet.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Pressure treated cedar???


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Had some type of clear sealer on it, probably Thompsons. Those spots the sealer has not worn away because they were covered by something (rug, . Use a mild stripper followed by acid balance. Those spots are probably going to remain though. as the wood aged differently. Sanding may help to feather at the edges.


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

doctors11 said:


> Pressure treated cedar???


Thats what I was thinking too. Definitely needs to be washed again with brightener on the whole deck.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Wood Restorer and then a Brightener?


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

Alright. I used a brightener on the entire deck today. The pictures show a drastic improvement. Except for the "rug" area. That part is on the North side of the house and never sees sun. The rug has probably been there since it was built. 

What should I tell them?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Well you could sand it all down to increase uniformity.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

What are you considering using for finish?


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Well you could sand it all down to increase uniformity.


He's not willing to pay the extra labor. Thought about it though.


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> What are you considering using for finish?


Benjamin Moore Alkyd Semi-Transparent, so it wont hide anything. He didn't want anything solid.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

The wood is aged differently in the spots of the rug, planters, etc. Not much you can do. Sanding won't make much difference unless you go deep. Stain it and call it a wrap. In the future your neighbor (and customers) can prevent this by keeping nothing in touch with the wood. (no rugs, planters on stands, etc)


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Never heard of Pressure Treated Cedar...firstly, secondly, go with a darker stain if you feel as though you have pw'ed enough. I personally think that it can be washed better than that. If you keep on washing, you're going to find that you are going to start raising the grain...then you have to sand.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

what about the mildew?


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay. I guess it's not pressure treated cedar. But anyway, the stripper didn't work for the stains, and the 'rug' is still there. So he's going to have a floor guy sand the deck. I still don't think it's going to work. Those stains are deeeeep. We'll see. I'll post the finished pics late next week.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

krosspainting said:


> Okay. I guess it's not pressure treated cedar. But anyway, the stripper didn't work for the stains, and the 'rug' is still there. So he's going to have a floor guy sand the deck. I still don't think it's going to work. Those stains are deeeeep. We'll see. I'll post the finished pics late next week.


It'll help blend them. You really arent trying to "remove" the stains so to speak, just make the rest of the deck look like the parts that arent weathered.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It will def help even stuff out.

Lots of work for a deck though.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I would strip & brighten . Then sand maybe go with a semi solid . Or a darker 
Semi trans . Semi solid would be the last resort . Yep been here before . 
Bakers or Armstrong . Armstrong is a deep penetrating stain . Nice for even darker patches out .


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Terry is from Texas. Of course he knows Bakers.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

PressurePros said:


> Terry is from Texas. Of course he knows Bakers.


Yeah it's funny you turn me on to it .


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

It remains my favorite stain/sealer. Easy to work with, easy to maintain, beautiful colors and under a hundred per pail.


----------

